# Malohkeh's little thread (Ongoing Thread)



## Meskhenet

It won't be updates as often as Tanjiro's but with permission from FaeryBee he can have his own little ongoing thread. He's a bit shy but very photogenic when he is just doing his baby thing. We'll start off with his first picture though most will have seen it. His training is doing well, he's becoming very cuddly though biting is still an issue. I can give him scritches now!

I'd love to know a little about his mutation if you can tell from his picture, he is a lovely olive green with a yellow face and a little cinnamon spangle on his wings.










Some from today during his training- he's a handsome bundle of fluff


----------



## FaeryBee

*Shennae,

I'm so smitten with your new little fellow. I think he's going to be a great little "brother" for Tanji once his quarantine period is over. 

I particularly love this picture!

*


----------



## Jonah

Yes, the little fellow is very photogenic, and it will be fun to follow his progress...


----------



## Meskhenet

FaeryBee said:


> *Shennae,
> 
> I'm so smitten with your new little fellow. I think he's going to be a great little "brother" for Tanji once his quarantine period is over.
> 
> I particularly love this picture!
> 
> *


Tanji loves him already, or at least I think he does. They haven't tried to kill each other yet, Tanjiro likes to play near baby's little cage and chat with him. They sound so lovely chirping with each other.


----------



## Meskhenet

Because I feel like making bad puns based on songs nobody remembers: 
Upside down, boy you turn me, inside out!










I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BALL


----------



## FaeryBee

*Super cute pictures and very appropriate song captions! :laugh:*


----------



## nuxi

Malohkeh is very cute! I think Tanji will like him!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Malohkeh is so beautiful adorable and cute I think that he will become good friends with Tanji soon. Oh and what a beauty he is... He has caught my eye....Think it is time for budgie napping....


----------



## aluz

"Inside out, and round and round", yes I'm well versed in Diana Ross! 

Your new boy is cute as button and it's good to know Tanjiro is happy to have a same species friend.


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, he's just adorable! I love his mutation, as well. 

I can't say for sure his full mutation, but he's definitely not spangle. Cinnamon normal grey-green, maybe? 

To better determine mutation, pictures in bright natural light work best  

He's just so cute


----------



## Meskhenet

BUDGE BURRITO!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, what an adorable little face! *


----------



## StarlingWings

Eeee! He's so cute it makes me squeal


----------



## Meskhenet

I'm not sure I approve of your new friends, Maloh!


----------



## LynandIndigo

The last photo of Tanjiro is cute Indi would be scared of the toy that Tanjiro is near....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Malohkeh is smart and knows that his scary new friend would never harm him but will protect him from anything or anyone that might! 
He looks so sweet in that pose. *


----------



## aluz

Oh my, Malohkeh is in a bit of a jam, but surely Tanjiro and Brienne will come to the rescue!


----------



## Meskhenet

he's decided that he wants to be a photographer like mummy when he grows up


----------



## FaeryBee

*I know Malohkeh will be excellent in any career he chooses! 
He looks adorable perched on the camera. *


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh, goodness, what a cute little charmer you have  He looks very proud of himself on that camera!


----------



## Meskhenet

not a photo but a video this time! Maloh is in the big boy cage now and Tanjiro is thrilled to bits with his little buddy.


----------



## FaeryBee

*That is adorable! Tanji does seem thrilled to have his baby brother with him now. :clap: :clap:

Bet you could get a really good picture for the BOTM contest... *


----------



## Meskhenet

FaeryBee said:


> *That is adorable! Tanji does seem thrilled to have his baby brother with him now. :clap: :clap:
> 
> Bet you could get a really good picture for the BOTM contest... *


I just took some wonderful pictures today of them preening, it's very heart-warming to see their bond.


----------



## Meskhenet

Maloh has a break from being preened to give himself a nice scratch


----------



## Meskhenet

"Wow, that was a big poopy!" "i can't believe a tiny baby like you did that, Maloh! Well done!"










"you're embarrassing me big brother, stahp"










"see, I told you I brushed my teeth!"










and a video of some phrases Maloh is learning


----------



## StarlingWings

Figured out Maloh's mutation! Grey green opaline cinnamon  He's so cute with Tanji


----------



## Meskhenet

StarlingWings said:


> Figured out Maloh's mutation! Grey green opaline cinnamon  He's so cute with Tanji


he is one of the loveliest budgies i've ever seen, such unusual colours. thank you for figuring out his mutation!


----------



## Meskhenet

Another milestone for my clever bubby, he's been playing dead!


----------



## Meskhenet

Mum read him a little story today


----------



## aluz

Such cute pictures and videos, it's great to see Tanjiro so affectionate to his little brother Malohkeh! 

Good luck with Maloh's speech learning sessions!


----------



## Meskhenet

aluz said:


> Such cute pictures and videos, it's great to see Tanjiro so affectionate to his little brother Malohkeh!
> 
> Good luck with Maloh's speech learning sessions!


he's not talking yet but he listens very carefully and starts chirping when I talk to him.


----------



## Meskhenet

look at my feets!


----------



## StarlingWings

Ohhh, he is so cute! I think that's my favourite picture of him yet


----------



## Meskhenet

"i throw my feets up in the air sometimes, saying ayo my name is Maloh"


----------



## Meskhenet

He's got me planning his first chirpday already


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh, what a clever boy! And it looks like he loves cake


----------



## Meskhenet

sweet little kid did this for me


----------



## Meskhenet

Maloh has been busy picking lots of pretty flowers for his granny (with mummy's help)

Here he is with his favourite rose










Granny liked her rose very much!










"thank you sweet heart, you are such a good boy!"










Big shiny eyes


----------



## FaeryBee

*Maloh is such a sweet little guy to pick flowers for his Granny!
He chose the most beautiful one for her, I see.
I love the second picture. *


----------



## aluz

Malohkeh is such a cutie and how thoughtful of him to pick a rose for his granny!


----------



## Meskhenet

he picked one of granny's favourite kind of roses, we used to have some growing in the garden and she misses them.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a thoughtful little gentleman


----------



## Meskhenet

Silly little baby goofing about


----------



## Meskhenet

BUSTED! someone beat up his brother to get the spinach.










Booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere










cute lil feets










i see you baby, shakin that a**










can't touch this










spider budge


----------



## Meskhenet

Maloh has a healthy appetite, he beat the daylights out of his brother to get at the carrot!


----------



## JensBudgies

How adorable! I love watching my babies eat their veggies. What's cuter than a budgie with carrot hanging out of his little beak?


----------



## Meskhenet

he tried to wash the carrot off but missed under his beak


----------



## nuxi

Awww! What a cute and playful little guy!


----------



## Meskhenet

Dear little baby fell asleep on my lap










YOU CAN DO IT! ONE MORE!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Shennae.

Your picture of Malohkeh doing "chin ups" gave me a really good (and much needed) laugh this morning!

I love the pictures you post of your budgies. *


----------



## aluz

Haha, this is typical, mine also get bits of carrot stuck on the very same part of the beak! 

My budgie Luigi is a "carrot addict", he goes crazy the moment he sees the bag of carrots, they come packed in transparent plastic bags and he is easily able to identify them well. Before I even get to prepare the soup, I first need to peel off and wash a carrot for my very impatient boy.


----------



## Meskhenet

*First bathies*

it was such a hot day and Maloh needed to cool off so I set up his lil bath and he soaked his feets.


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, he looks so proud of himself for taking such a big boy bath


----------



## Meskhenet

cute lil baby loves the song Uptown Funk


----------



## FaeryBee

*It appears your little fellow not only enjoys his baths, he has a get-down groove going as well! Very cute!*


----------



## Meskhenet

he's got dem moves


----------



## Meskhenet

Cutie boy dancing to Run DMC


----------



## nuxi

Awww! Malohkeh looks so cute wrapped up in a towel!:loveeyes:


----------



## Meskhenet

best video yet!


----------



## StarlingWings

Malohkeh is so cute--he really has got his dance moves on point


----------



## Meskhenet

oh my goodness! Maloh's head has vanished!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, dear! How shall he eat? :laughing1:*


----------



## Meskhenet

hungry budge forgot to wash his face










and he was so proud of getting his face into a snow pea


----------



## aluz

Haha, not only Malohkeh has great dancing wing moves but he is also quite a talented illusionist magician!


----------



## StarlingWings

Goodness gracious! Although, if I also had lots of fluffy feathers I'm sure my head would be buried there too


----------



## Meskhenet

Checking out the gifts!














































And someone cleaned up for his first Christmas!



















Both birbs gifting me a beautiful mug


----------



## FaeryBee

*It looks as though the birdies had a very nice Christmas this year. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Meskhenet

Looking sinister


----------



## aluz

More like sinisterly cute to me!


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, what cute pictures! The Christmas pictures are very festive and I can see he enjoyed checking out the presents! 

As for his other shot--can you scare someone with cuteness?


----------



## Meskhenet

not a happy little vegemite after granny gave him a hosing down!


----------



## Medha

All the poses of Maloh r supercute! He is indeed a great sweet lil cutiepie budgie... I m in love with him !! Hehehe...


----------



## StarlingWings

Hah, what a darling  

He's such a silly wet otter


----------



## Meskhenet

because who wouldn't love a new dancing budge video?


----------



## shanebudgie

Oh my lol.goodness me.thanks so much for the video blessings.


----------



## Meskhenet

a fan of Maloh's from reddit blinged him out! 420 blazeit! gotta hit the green (celery of course, why what were YOU thinking? he's a bird!)


----------



## aluz

Haha, your Maloh looks great with his bling-bling and he's ready for some wing dancing!


----------



## Meskhenet

This Little Monster lives for the applause! (this one doesn't have any naughty words that I am aware of)


----------



## Meskhenet

this little budge is such a koreaboo


----------



## Pegg

Meskhenet said:


> because who wouldn't love a new dancing budge video?


Super cute!!!


----------



## Meskhenet

Boogie Bam Budge thinks he is a Caramella Girl


----------



## nuxi

Malohkeh is so cute! He seems to love music!


----------



## Meskhenet

A little bit of Rita is all he needs


----------



## aluz

It seems your Maloh really likes to Mambo! 

If he wants to keep on with the boogie, you can maybe see how he reacts to beats of "Blame it on the boogie" by The Jacksons; 
"Rock with you", "Don't stop till you get enough" by Michael Jackson (my birds are big fans of disco sound and respond well to MJ's old works, maybe your boy will like them too).
"Funkytown" by Lipps Inc can also get some cool wing moves from Malohkeh.


----------



## shanebudgie

Lol hehehe so funny.he loves the music.thanks so much for sharing.blessings always


----------



## Meskhenet

aluz said:


> It seems your Maloh really likes to Mambo!
> 
> If he wants to keep on with the boogie, you can maybe see how he reacts to beats of "Blame it on the boogie" by The Jacksons;
> "Rock with you", "Don't stop till you get enough" by Michael Jackson (my birds are big fans of disco sound and respond well to MJ's old works, maybe your boy will like them too).
> "Funkytown" by Lipps Inc can also get some cool wing moves from Malohkeh.


i tried him with Blame it On The Boogie and you were right! He loves MJ! He also took a shine to Dschinghis Khan and their hit "Moskau", he's a disco budge!


----------



## aluz

Meskhenet said:


> i tried him with Blame it On The Boogie and you were right! He loves MJ! He also took a shine to Dschinghis Khan and their hit "Moskau", he's a disco budge!


That's awesome! If you happen to record it, I would love to see Maloh dancing to The Jacksons or MJ. "Blame it on the boogie" is a great song!


----------



## Meskhenet

who ordered this Maloh burrto from Chirportle?


----------



## StarlingWings

He looks so cute all tucked up in his "tortilla"  

Chirpotle, I love it


----------



## Meskhenet

grandchickens fight for granny's kisses


----------



## aluz

Aww, they clearly love their granny!


----------



## Meskhenet

yes, they love granny very much because she spoils them with celery if they are good!


----------



## Meskhenet

here we have a very confused little burrito in his natural habitat- cuddling with gran!


----------



## StarlingWings

He's absolutely so precious wrapped up in his "tortilla"


----------



## aluz

How cute, Maloh seems to be quite comfy too!


----------



## Meskhenet

mmm watcha say?


----------



## karkarkar

what a cute burrito , I want to eat it !


----------



## Meskhenet

this one is only for snuggling and maybe huffing


----------



## StarlingWings

Ohhh, Shennae, that is my favourite picture of Maloh yet!  

He's so handsome


----------



## Meskhenet

snug as a cuddlebug in a rug


----------



## aluz

Your Maloh is such a cutie, he sure likes to be all snuggly!


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm just tickled by how Maloh loves to be wrapped up like a little hush puppy :laughing:  

He's adorable


----------



## Meskhenet

his granny found the pouch and suggested he get wrapped up in it because it's winter and he gets cold, being so tiny and having a wheezy chest (i will get him to a vet as soon as I can get a few days without medical appointments and other things I can't get out of).


----------



## Meskhenet

the incredible sulk










he was NOT happy about taking some medicine


----------



## StarlingWings

Haha, that caption made me laugh out loud! :laughing2: He really is an incredible sulk--poor little one. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## mexicoandice

Meskhenet said:


> the incredible sulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was NOT happy about taking some medicine


Ha ha ha ha!:laughing::laughing::laughing: That caption is absolutely hilarious! He certainly does look a little perturbed at having to take his medicine. I hope the little guy feels better very soon.


----------



## aluz

Indeed, he does not look pleased! I'm wishing your Maloh a steady and full recovery.:flowers:


----------



## Meskhenet

thanks for all the get well messages for Maloh, he appreciates your support very much! He is fine, just a mild wheeze and some sniffles which he takes a few drops of medicine 2x daily for. He will be fine, he even decked his brother which shows me he is happy and getting better.


----------



## Meskhenet

little munchkin had a bath


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, what a cute little one!


----------



## Meskhenet

look at him being a baby again


----------



## aluz

A really cute baby birdie! No matter how old they are, they will always be babies in our eyes.


----------



## Meskhenet

Maloh is a forever chick, he's like Sonny- still looks like he did as a baby.


----------



## mexicoandice

My word! :loveeyes: I almost died when I saw the latest pic of Malohkeh! He is sooo fluffy! :loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings

What a cutie  It's precious how he likes to roll around in your hand like that, haha.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The picture of Maloh lying in your hand put the biggest grin on my face! That picture is simply priceless.*


----------



## Meskhenet

here is a cute little video of him being an escape artist


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh how adorable! Maloh sure is a special little sweetie .


----------



## Meskhenet

Monkey D Floofy


----------



## Meskhenet

I'm not responsible for the bang-up job done with the image, it was a friend of mine who wanted to bring my idea to life. I thought Maloh would be very cute as Luffy!


----------



## Meskhenet

sweet ticklish beeb


----------



## FaeryBee

*Awwwww, Mom that feels sooo good! *


----------



## fatmaguler

Aww! What a cutie


----------



## StarlingWings

Maloh is absolutely adorable!  

Look how much the bub likes his scratches :wow:


----------



## Meskhenet

but first, let me take a #selfie


----------



## aluz

Maloh certainly is a cuddly little fellow!


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my gosh those are the most adorable pics!


----------



## Meskhenet

Oh what fun it is to ride in a one-birb open sleigh!


----------



## Meskhenet

He's trying to stand up like an English budgie


----------



## RavensGryf

Aw Maloh is a little cutie pie .

I know you're just posing him on the sleigh for the pic, but I wouldn't have him near it from now on.. It looks like it can be toxic. The paint and glitter .


----------



## Meskhenet

I can't get him to stay on it long enough to get any glitter on him anyway, I will be putting a cushion in it for him to stand on though once he's not afraid of it.


----------



## Meskhenet

Enjoying some time with mummy by the fan on such a hot day!

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZy6LVza7j8"]Malohkeh loves the fan - YouTube[/nomedia]

Cute baby chirps

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lspaPIDpRl8"]Malohkeh's little chirps - YouTube[/nomedia]

playing nicely with his brother

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYxEIbLFouc"]Tanjiro and Malohkeh preening and chatting - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Meskhenet

cute little Maloh does big chirps!

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Prb3g2sZk&feature=youtu.be"]Chatterboxes - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, how cute! They are adorable chirping there together


----------



## Meskhenet

beautiful wings


----------



## StarlingWings

What a very handsome boy he is!


----------



## RavensGryf

Such a pretty boy. I love his color .


----------



## Meskhenet

he's so cute, reminds me of a kid at the school gate telling hi mummy he doesn't want a kiss in front of his friends

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bLY06KrADY"]he do a protest - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Meskhenet

this naughty little squeaker was up past his bed time wanting attention so I let him watch a movie for a few minutes. We're werewolves not swearwolves! [nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5e2PJ0NH8w"]Maloh's favourite movie - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Meskhenet

little tennis ball can shake hands


----------



## Meskhenet

blasting my eardrums [nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbFt6iYaqds"]shoulder ride - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Meskhenet

Moulting season has begun


----------



## StarlingWings

Aw, what a sweet little bird he is


----------



## FaeryBee

*Just simply adorable!! *


----------



## Meskhenet

scruffenchops is having a bad time moulting


----------



## Meskhenet

Revenge of the pinnies


----------



## FaeryBee

*He'll soon have beautiful new feathers there. *


----------



## Meskhenet

look at those beautiful little wings!


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, what a handsome guy


----------



## FaeryBee

*He's stunning!*


----------



## Meskhenet

his wings are a work of art!


----------



## Meskhenet

I got the kids a toy pram and they love it. Here is lemon-head giving it a test run!


----------



## FaeryBee

*How funny!
It amazes me how your birds don't mind being covered up like that.*


----------



## Meskhenet

he does a parrot call when you kiss him on the cheek


----------



## StarlingWings

Aw, what a cutie  I adore his fluffy cheeks


----------



## Meskhenet

goodness he was like a squeaky toy this morning!


----------



## Meskhenet

A banana with a feather stuck to his footsie


----------



## StarlingWings

How adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## Hunterkat

Such a cute banana!


----------



## FaeryBee

*So precious! *


----------



## Meskhenet

being Maloh, he was louting around and hurt his foot when landing. I took him to the vet and he kicked the vet... with his sore foot of course. LOOK AT THIS SMUG FACE.


----------



## Meskhenet

silly round boi had 22 baths. i counted them. he has strong legs.


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a funny little fellow!*


----------



## Meskhenet

he went one better than KICKING the vet, this time he BIT the nice doctor. No lollipop for you Maloh!


----------



## Meskhenet

fluffy banana on legs


----------



## Meskhenet

i believe my bird has been switched with a banana


----------



## Hunterkat

He is a banana, what is this "bird" creature you speak of?


----------



## Meskhenet

he ate some poo poo, made his brother feed him then went to get SEED


----------



## Meskhenet

inspecting his brother's nares for bogies


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, what a cute photo!


----------



## Meskhenet

heart wings


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are looking great as always! *


----------



## StarlingWings

Your boys are so handsome!


----------



## Meskhenet

Tanj can't go 5 minutes without inserting himself into Maloh's photos too


----------



## Meskhenet

floof monster


----------



## AnnaLou

No one can resist a floof monster!! :yes:


----------



## Birdmanca

*Baby Budgie*

He does look quite young. Gentle look to him. I will watch as he grows up on the thread. You will have many years with him.


----------



## Meskhenet

we rescued an injured galah and someone was very upset with me for not paying any attention to him for a bit. so he did what he always does when he wants to be noticed- BATHIES. in the freezing weather too!


----------



## Meskhenet

oh dear he's actually 3 years old and anything but gentle! he's very cheeky and kicks me in the face!


----------



## Meskhenet

check out the Michael Phelps of budgies training for the 2020 olympics

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEW9aJfg18"]I told you he loves to bathe! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Meskhenet

someone was a naughty little birdy and dived in his dish head first on a freezing morning! (I'm not able to click any of the icons for this forum on either chrome or Opera which makes it difficult to post!)


----------



## Meskhenet

poor Maloh is moulting and feeling very grumpy


----------



## Meskhenet

it was Maloh's third chirpday, i celebrated the day I brought him home by letting him watch lots of tv and cuddling him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm glad he had a happy homecoming day!







*


----------



## Meskhenet

sparta kicking me


----------



## Meskhenet

my poor baby had an accident and hit his head but he's OK now! He was being very silly and smacked into a cupboard door. He's still eating and drinking normally, he's back to his old self


----------



## StarlingWings

Glad to hear that Maloh's doing ok after the scare :hug: 

Best wishes to our favorite birdie burrito  :baby:


----------



## Meskhenet

hims not allowed on the fan but you just try and stop himb lol


----------



## Meskhenet

sorry about any deleted images, for a while i had trouble using links from reddit when trying to hyperlink so was using BB code on imgur. i forgot that i had linked stuff to here from imgur and deleted the images.


----------



## Goldenwing

So many great images in this thread!


----------



## Meskhenet

drenched to the earholes


----------



## Meskhenet

my pretty little pickle


----------



## StarlingWings

He's so cute


----------



## FaeryBee

*All caught up with your thread now -- great pictures!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Meskhenet

he's a little butterball!


----------



## budgielyfe

Cutest bird ever!


----------



## Meskhenet

this strange pickle child insisted on 3 baths despite the temperature being freezing


----------



## Meskhenet

hold the beeper gemtly like a hamburger


----------



## FaeryBee

*Such a little cutie! :001_tongue:*


----------



## Meskhenet

little rascal has been having lots of baths in this heat wave!

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpHb4BOxtaE"]New phone new bath video - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Meskhenet

he calls me a good boy


----------



## Cody

Great picture.


----------



## Meskhenet

my little pickle has injured his foot, he's seen an avian vet and is being treated


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hope he has a full and speedy recovery!
He's looking as cute as ever. :001_tongue:*


----------



## Meskhenet

i got him a new perch and rearranged his toys, he said thank you!he's just had a big shower as it's hot today


----------



## Meskhenet

the vet said it's likely going to be permanent and he has nerve damage with chronic pain. I'm disabled myself so I know what he is going through


----------



## Meskhenet

I'm sorry for not posting much these days, been sleeping a lot. My poor little man took a turn for the worst over the holidays, I just took him in to the vet again and the vet noticed a big tumor. If not for his injuries I would never have noticed something wrong. He's dying of cancer and may not live to see my 27th birthday in 2 weeks.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm so sorry to hear this about darling Maloh.
As per your request, I'm closing this thread.*


----------

